# Yellow River



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

I was on the YW today. SOS on the fish. Water temp around 67. River was down about 1 1/2 ft. from the last time I was there.
I have a question. I'm sure it's been asked before. 
River gauges.

Florala 31.74ft.
Milligan 3.50 ft.
Hwy 87 38.25 

What's wrong with this picture ??


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

I only use the one from Milligan, if its at 3.5 and under it is good for Milligan way on down river pretty much to the bay, one other factor for fishing lower yellow is Shoal river if its up above 5.5 ft at hwy 85 it can make the lower portion of Yellow up and muddy.
The gauge at Florala must be broken because that part of the river would only reach 31 ft during major flooding, not sure about the one at 87, the tides play with that one some.


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

87 gauge needs to be under 38.5 but even then will be outta the banks in a lot of places, 37-38 is perfect. It hasn't been perfect all year


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Btw, when I say lower yellow I basically mean from Milligan to millers bluff, that’s mainly were I fish.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I'm fishing mostly below the 87 bridge.


----------



## joshuae2 (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm going to set hooks this weekend, while im there I think I will pull up to the 87 bridge where the meter is and see how deep it actually is. it never goes below 37FT which would make it about the deepest part of the river just about. at least the deepest place I've seen.


----------



## joshuae2 (Sep 18, 2011)

well we went and set hooks on Sunday night only caught 4, but we had a good time. anyway, went up by the 87 bridge and I could not find anything that was more than 20ft deep. so I don't know why the meter reading always says its above 30 ft.


----------



## CaptGene (Nov 30, 2014)

For the first time I launched at the end of Ward Basin Road and ran up the Yellow River to just past hwy 87 bridge. River was high/in the woods/ and RUNNING.

Also explored several side channels and sloughs.

To me..it looked like the fast current had scoured the bottom of the main river clear of anything but sand. My side scan sonar even showed the sand waves in the bottom. 

Seems like the side channels, sloughs, or Lilly Pads on the slow side if the main river might be the places to fish.

I’m 90% Gulf fisherman, but these last two years have not been kind (rough weather all the time). SO, I bought a 15 XPress Duckboat and trying my hand at the freshwater rivers.

Anyone with knowledge OF Blackwater and/or Yellow I’m willing to take fishing and pick their brain.

Heck, I’ll provide boat, bait, lunch, and drinks.

Don’t worry I’m not a novice...I can tie my own hooks, and bait them. Mostly stay out if trees and snags.


----------



## Eatme (May 7, 2019)

Everything S of milligan is affected by the tides.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Eatme said:


> Everything S of milligan is affected by the tides.


That is not true at all. The tide may affect the river up to 87, but above that you will not notice it at all. Just ask anyone who launches at Miller's Bluff and they will agree with me. We have had a camp at Wilkerson Bluff since 1963 and I am familiar with YR. Have fished from Hwy 2 to the mouth of the river all of my life.


----------



## SouthernBreeze (Apr 16, 2019)

joshuae2 said:


> well we went and set hooks on Sunday night only caught 4, but we had a good time. anyway, went up by the 87 bridge and I could not find anything that was more than 20ft deep. so I don't know why the meter reading always says its above 30 ft.


The reading is not actual depth of the river at a given point. It is elevation of the river surface above sea level.


----------



## Bamasippi (Oct 17, 2018)

Wow 😳 this post came from the dead


----------

